# Lochinvar commercial boiler install



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Installing a lochinvar SBN series boiler in a tight spot, couldn't have picked a better room......






















The only pain in the ass was that the machine crapped when we started grooving. Had to groove all the schedule 40 3" manually








More pictures will come as I make progress.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Just a little tight


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Installing a lochinvar SBN series boiler in a tight spot, couldn't have picked a better room......
> 
> The only pain in the ass was that the machine crapped when we started grooving. Had to groove all the schedule 40 3" manually
> 
> More pictures will come as I make progress.


Nice.... but.. that vertical check valve... hanging open?? And will that type slam and water hammer?? That's where I use flo control ...


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Nice.... but.. that vertical check valve... hanging open?? And will that type slam and water hammer?? That's where I use flo control ...



I agree 100%, but I was told but higher archy that's how they want it to conserve space.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MootsNYC said:


> I agree 100%, but I was told but higher archy that's how they want it to conserve space.


check valve is not going to operate in that configuration. Good looking work.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

header manifold


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Finally got back to the job, had to reroute the water heater exhaust to make room for the 6" cpvc


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's a Lochinvar a coworker is installing at one of our buildings. Replaces an Aerco Benchmark 2.0 with leaking tube plate on heat exchanger. Redundant identical aerco still in service until Lochinvar is up. Then it gets replaced


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

This Looks like a Irwin plug to me.

J/K Looks good. 
I just have one pet peeve when I do manifolds, making the valves line up when you have to deal with one that had to have a reducer. Just had to re-cut the other four with a little longer piece. 
All and all it is some nice work.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Grimmeute said:


> This Looks like a Irwin plug to me.
> 
> J/K Looks good.
> I just have one pet peeve when I do manifolds, making the valves line up when you have to deal with one that had to have a reducer. Just had to re-cut the other four with a little longer piece.
> All and all it is some nice work.



The last one that actually higher needed to be higher, could have cut the other 4, but I appreciate your input. Thanks man


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Finally got sent back there after a couple crazy days and got the intake and exhaust done.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Finally got sent back there after a couple crazy days and got the intake and exhaust done.


Yay! You used the ATF fitting on the expansion tank!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Yay! You used the ATF fitting on the expansion tank!!


doesn't everybody.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> doesn't everybody.


Woefully no... sorched air and plumbing companies that doesn't know diddy about hydronic heating system don't use them and that's why you see many " like new" boilers on craigslist after a few seasons due to improper installation and can't 'keep' the air out of the system!


----------

